# Primo vs Test E



## theminister (Nov 26, 2012)

I am in the 12th week of primo and yes its shed a little fat, and my definition is much better (stats 205lbs 5'10 12%) The benefits of primo not being able to aromotise - yes great, I dont look bloated, and lean gains.

BUT

If you want real gains, I'd go for the simple of test e cycle IMO - cos that seems to work best? Also test e is a simple process of PCT with clomid where my long cycle of primo is gonna need everything I can get my hands on.

I know a few bros in a primo cycle here and also the vets perhaps want to comment?


----------



## SAD (Nov 26, 2012)

Are you running test e right now with your primo?  I ran primo HIGH dose last summer for 15+ weeks and I have never looked better.  Granted, it's not a powerlifters best friend by any means, but it is quality effectiveness embodied.


----------



## theminister (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah I am running around 500 test e too.... and it seems I dont need an anti estro (maybe cos of the primo?)


----------



## theminister (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe I should be patient?


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 26, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> Maybe I should be patient?



I agree...did you expect massive gains for some reason?  Im running 24 weeks primo now @ 1 gram (only 4 weeks in) and I know that it will be a solid addition to my cycle in the LONG RUN...


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 27, 2012)

I personally never ran primo or any AAS for that matter, but I did research this and many other compounds as still continue on my quest of "The First Cycle"  From what I have gathered is that Primo users generally are frustrated with their results either because they did not use it long enough or did not use enough of the compound.  Generally, if it is the lather it is because of the higher price it sometimes cost.  But still man, at 205lbs, 12%bf, that is solid!


----------



## SAD (Nov 27, 2012)

I think the changes are so gradual for primo users that its hard to judge yourself and your body comp until the cycle is over and you see a before/after.  For me it was frustrating for 12 weeks, and in the last 3 I compared pictures and was like "Holy fuck!".


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 28, 2012)

AlphaD said:


> I personally never ran primo or any AAS for that matter, but I did research this and many other compounds as still continue on my quest of "The First Cycle"  From what I have gathered is that Primo users generally are frustrated with their results either because they did not use it long enough or did not use enough of the compound.  Generally, if it is the lather it is because of the higher price it sometimes cost.  But still man, at 205lbs, 12%bf, that is solid!



Either way its the cost of the compound...Primo is definitely not for everyone.  But first issue is to make sure its the real deal as its highly counterfeited.  Secondly its no secret that it takes high doses for very many weeks to get the results it offers...so if youre not ready to go all the way, stay out of the ring when it comes to primo....and they wont be frustrated....


----------

